# Creepy trail cam pic



## horsefish (Apr 15, 2004)

I saw a post a few days ago (I think) that had a creepy looking trail cam pic with kind of a deamon looking creature but can't seem to find it now. Can anyone point me to the locaation of it. It wasn't the chupacabra one, but another one.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Sound like the one on archerytalk.com in the bowhunting forum


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Do a search on google for " scary trail cam pic in louisiana " . It will give all kinds of info .


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

you looking for this ugly guy.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

It's a screenshot from zombie video game. Resident Evil or something it was a publicity stunt.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

No NO I heard that was taken out near west branch lol jk


----------



## horsefish (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! I knew it was fake but the kid had seen it on his buddy's cell phone and wanted to see it again.

Thanks,

Bob


----------

